# can we improve english over the internet



## gaurav816 (Jul 21, 2007)

hey guy's can u tell me can we improve english via internet.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

sumthin' 2 get u *started with
*


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 21, 2007)

try chattin...
that will surely improve ur english...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

gaurav816 said:
			
		

> hey guy's can u tell me can we improve english via internet.


Spend more time on forums.


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jul 21, 2007)

use www.learn-english-today.com.  This[/url] site will sure help you.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 22, 2007)

www.learn-english-today.com


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 22, 2007)

Participate in online forums. Tell members to correct your mistakes. Chat with good ppl and tell 'em to correct u whenever u mk a mistake. These are some steps to improve english online!!!


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 23, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Tell members to correct your mistakes. Chat with good ppl and tell 'em to correct u whenever u mk a mistake.


I personally think that this would be embarrassing to both, the one making the mistake and the one pointing it out.


----------



## gaurav816 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks guy's for your reply


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 23, 2007)

Try playing online scrabble games, visit readerdigest.com - Got some interesting puzzles, word games, search google for thesauras.

You will get lots of things on word power, word lists, improving reading speed. Just make google your friend.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 23, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> I personally think that this would be embarrassing to both, the one making the mistake and the one pointing it out.


No i don't think so. Just leave it!


----------



## Garbage (Jul 23, 2007)

Many people told to join FORUMs & Chat more.

Let me ask you, do u know, how HORRIBLE (yes, I said horrible) English is being spoken there in Chat rooms ??

And on forums, just reading slugger's posts are good enough to IMPROVE (?) your English.


----------



## slugger (Jul 23, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> And on forums, just reading slugger's posts are good enough to IMPROVE (?) your English.



dint u kno d bard took tutz from me


----------



## Garbage (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ :d  :d


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't forget to visit online dictionaries and try to learn some new words. Also got to *www.gutenberg.org/ and read classics. play word games.


----------



## slugger (Jul 25, 2007)

d advice given above will make ur lang gramm correct but bookish. but if u wan 2 BS with confidence in English, u shud join a call center training insti

dey will equip u 2 do just dat


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 30, 2007)

*www.dumblittleman.com/2006/12/40-tips-to-improve-your-grammar-and.html


try these tips.


----------

